# us grad doc in Turkey



## chitichinio (Feb 17, 2016)

HI 
just wandering for a non turkish speaker, US grad doc is there any job opportunities ?
how about doing cosmetics like med spa etc 
or are there any international/ travel facilities needing a doctor ?
what is th process of getting a job permit etc
any input is much appreciated


----------



## cyberturk (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi,

The official web site for working permis is below. This is the government web site.

calismaizni.gov.tr

You can find a job even though you dont know Turkish however your degree should be valid in TR also. I would start with linkedin for search. But also check kariyer.net. Use google translate to complete your cv but you will find lots of english ads.


----------

